# All Jacksons on sale



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

All of our 2012 & earlier Jackson Kayaks are on sale.
10%-20% off

Latest sizes & colors here:
Jackson Kayaks

Most of our demos will be for sale at the swap this weekend too!

Have a great day!


----------

